# Linhof Technika III and lenses Questions



## akeigher (Sep 28, 2010)

So a friend of mine recently gave me his old Linhof Technika III w/ 4 lenses (Angulon 6.8/65mm, APO-Lanthar 4.5/105mm, Tele-Arton 5.5/180mm, Tele-Xenar 5.5/240mm) with two 120 backs for FREE!

Its  in good working condition, the body looks old from being in an attic  for years. Bellows are in good shape - only see 1 pinhole which is an  easy fix.  Lenses are in great shape optically & mechanically, they were stored much better.

So here are my questions:

1) Is it worth fixing this up or am I better off trying to sell it and just see what cash (if any) I can get for it.

2) Can I use these lenses on my Wista 45DX 4x5 camera if I just remount them on the proper lens boards? or will they not cover a full 4x5 image?

Any advice would be helpful - i am not real familiar with the camera and its benefits and limitations. If I use it, it would be mainly for landscape work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! What a good friend! You should definitely try the Technika before you even consider selling it or parting it out or breaking up the set. Go here to learn more about the five variants of the III.

http://www.cameraquest.com/techs.htm


----------



## Helen B (Sep 28, 2010)

The shorter lenses won't cover 4x5, but the Tele-Xenar should almost cover when stopped right down. The Apo-Lanthar is something of a cult lens and may fetch a high price. You should try them all with the Linhof - what have you got to lose? See what sort of images they produce and how much coverage they have.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 29, 2010)

Shoot that bad boy!!

You may find that you really like developing 120 as opposed to 4X5 as well.


----------



## akeigher (Sep 29, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> Shoot that bad boy!!
> 
> You may find that you really like developing 120 as opposed to 4X5 as well.



I am probably going to find that I like loading it better than sheet film too!
(fumbles around in the dark bag for that stupid notch...)


----------



## Dfinglide (Oct 15, 2010)

I have exactly the same set-up. It is a great camera,and produces images that`ll blow you away.Freestyle film in the US sells a range film in 120 & 6x9, B&W and colour, tranny & neg.


----------

